# my horsey life<3



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

well, yesterday i came straight home from camp [app. 12:30 pm] changed close, loaded my mare & foal up & went took her to be bred to my trainer's stallion, Holy Knight. They bred the mare then tacked up Margie, the mare I show. I had a pretty good ride on her, but it was sooo hot that i couldnt ride for long. After I rode her about 20-30min, he had me ride a full sister to his ex-horse hit the big time [which is freakin awsome!]. she is amazing, but her owners broke her as a 2yr old then stuck her in a pasture for a year then sent her to be ridden, ei shes extremly over wieght by about 400pounds. I really cant wait till we get some weight off so i can show her. after that i rode the white stallion, hallelujah [sp?]. hes gorgeous. im not big on cremellos, but wow. my trainer told me we looked pretty good for a white girl on a white horse :wink: it was alot funnier how he said it tho! after i got done riding & bathing, ect, we discussed the plans for the show on the 20&21st. I think the plan is for me to go spend that monday tuesday n come home late wednesday, pack thursday, then drive down with my stepdad later on thursday. im soooo excited! theres like $30,000 in prize money!!!... gawsh i hope me & margie do good!


----------

